# G5 ne démarre plus - la led blanche reste allumée



## sjwkzn (27 Juillet 2009)

bonjour,

j'aimerais votre avis sur ce diagnostic :
la led blanche rde mon G5 BiPro 1,8Ghz reste allumée tout le temps. et qd j'essaie de le démarrer, rien du tou (la bouton de demarrage ne fait rien, pas de bruit de ventilo,etc...)

si je debranche l'alim, la led s'eteint au bout de 10sec, mais des que je remet l'alim elle se rallume et ca fait la meme chose.

j'ai essayé de faire un Reset de la PMU (petit bouton sur la carte mere), mais rien n'y fait.

auriez vous un conseil? un diagnostic?

cordialement...


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Juillet 2009)

Perso je penche pour une alim HS mais c'est pas sur ! Si tu a effectué le reset PMU il n'y a plus rien à faire, il te faudrais une machine identique pour faire les testes


----------

